# My Makeup Collection * lots of images *



## krazysexxykool (Sep 17, 2005)

EDITED to reflect updated stash


I am not loyal to any ONE brand, however I adore stila and collect rare hard to find items.  I buy both high end and low end,  Here is my collection:


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 17, 2005)

i love your collection- its so girly!! love it!


----------



## Sanne (Sep 17, 2005)

wow that's looking GOOD!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 17, 2005)

would you mind re-sizing the larger images? I see you host with photobucket, you can scale the images down easily via photobucket by choosing the "edit" function above the photo in question, and choosing one of the reduction levels (75%, 50%, 25% of origional image size). In the meantime, I have edited your post to provide the links to the larger of the images. Feel free to re-post them as in-line images once they have been sized down.


----------



## melony (Sep 17, 2005)

i wanted to ask you how the mac full coverage works as a concealer? and what is your color(meaning like nw45)?


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 18, 2005)

very nice collection! so fun and girly!! =)


----------



## krazysexxykool (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_would you mind re-sizing the larger images? I see you host with photobucket, you can scale the images down easily via photobucket by choosing the "edit" function above the photo in question, and choosing one of the reduction levels (75%, 50%, 25% of origional image size). In the meantime, I have edited your post to provide the links to the larger of the images. Feel free to re-post them as in-line images once they have been sized down._

 
Thanks for the tip about photobucket, I resized the pics.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Sep 18, 2005)

Thank you everyone.  Melony, the MAC full coverage is in NW45, it is VERY HEAVY and is great for me to use under my eyes since I have dark circles.


----------



## krazysexxykool (Sep 24, 2005)

*My New Sleeping Pricess Palette*


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 1, 2005)

it's nice


----------



## LoisLane22 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Stial 5 pan*

What is that Stila 5 pan with the pink girls called?


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 25, 2006)

ohhh...i heart stila....good  thing i can't see it in person, i'd hate to drool on your collection


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 25, 2006)

*drools* I love your collection. Great colours and a nifty deal on your traincase! (I must go get one.)


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 26, 2006)

nice I love your stila collection


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

that is a nice-ass collection!! i love all of the stila items you have. so prettyful


----------



## chilidog (Mar 28, 2006)

I LOOOOOVE that Caboodles traincase too.  Its awesome.  I'm starting to think I should buy a second one


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 28, 2006)

Your collection is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 28, 2006)

Your stila stuff is so fabulous!  I love it all!


----------

